
How did 100,000,000 women disappear? - yread
http://www.thestar.com/Insight/article/645832
======
tjic
The most important bit is hidden several paragraphs in:

 __Anderson asked villagers about selective abortions and found them open
about the fact that they use ultrasound to determine the baby's gender and
help them decide whether or not to keep it. __

I'm pro-life. I realize that not everyone is. I think that everyone, though,
can be concerned that large segments of humanity are testing unborn children
for "undesirable" traits and aborting them. We're facing a demographic
timebomb.

Societies with more men than women are violent, and start wars.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I've heard that in China the situation is changing. Women are relatively
scarce, so the groom's family often has to pony up a substantial "bride price"
(reverse dowry?). This is helping to balance out the "value" of boys and
girls.

~~~
telegraph
I'm having trouble finding the source (it was in the NYTimes a few months
ago), but China has also undertaken a pretty sizable PR campaign encouraging
people to have daughters to try and address the ridiculously skewed gender
ratios, especially in rural areas (sometimes as high as 2:1 for males).

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Probably this article in the WSJ:
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124415971813687173.html>

------
biohacker42
_Contrary to what you might expect, Anderson says, dowry prices have not
dropped off with improvements in education in India. Instead, they have gotten
worse, with educated brides and their families willing to pay even more for
high-quality grooms._

Wasn't there a story here from a couple of days ago, on how expensive it is
for the _groom's_ family to get a bride in China these days?

~~~
tokenadult
China has bride-price, while India has dowry (payments in the other
direction). It has been that way for a long time.

------
Confusion
I find it appalling that they dare present this as news. This has been known
for at least two decades. If they want to draw attention to it, they should at
least be honest about their own failure to do so earlier and not try to pat
themselves on the back for reporting it. Bah.

------
socratees
Its very sad to see these kinds of things happening.

